# Katy Perry - 'Roar' (2013) Musicvideo Promo Stills - x4 LQ/MQ/HQ



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2013)

:drip:



 

 


 

​


----------



## Death Row (9 Nov. 2013)

Oh man .....


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2013)

Das Video ist echt Super!




für diese Bilder davon!


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Nov. 2013)

Cooles Video.


----------



## iron man (15 Nov. 2013)

sehr heiss..und das video könnte ich stundenlang gucken^^


----------



## Meyjoach (16 Nov. 2013)

danke danke


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## moonwalker786 (28 Nov. 2013)

Cooles Video.


----------



## immo (3 Dez. 2013)

Hammer braut


----------



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

Fantastic video


----------



## AnotherName (12 Dez. 2013)

thanks for Katy


----------



## jardabmw1 (16 Aug. 2014)

Nice promos, thanks


----------



## drmabuse (2 Jan. 2015)

Damn boobies....tx a lot


----------



## Mike150486 (17 Mai 2017)

Danke für die Roar-Bilder


----------



## BokoHalal (17 Mai 2017)

stehts noch sehr sehenswert, vielen danke


----------

